# XM Expands in Nashville



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> XM Satellite Radio has entered into an arrangement with the City of Nashville to expand its presence in the area with the addition of new studios. With construction slated to begin sometime later this year, the company said its new facilities will be located in the Sommet Center's arena tower. XM's current Nashville studios are located in the Country Music Hall of Fame, the company said.
> 
> The new facilities will include expanded broadcast and production studios, a dedicated performance studio, a full production suite and additional office space. XM will use its new Nashville studios to originate country music programming and content for other channels as well. XM said it has also teamed up with the Nashville Convention and Visitors Bureau to collaborate on free, live music events for the agency's information center located on the main floor of the tower.
> 
> More than 900 country performers have come through XM's Nashville studios, the company said. Currently, XM carries seven different country music channels: "America" (XM 10) for classic country; "X Country" (XM 12) for progressive country; "Willie's Place" (XM 13) for traditional country music; "Bluegrass Junction" (XM 14) for bluegrass music fans; "The Village" (XM 15) for folk music; "Highway 16" (XM 16) for current top country hits; and "U.S. Country" (XM 17) for 80's and 90's country hits.


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

That sounds very impressive :sunsmile: Now please DON"T merge with Sirius :angel: On second thought this could just be a gear up for the merger :raspberry I read where someone in the XM company bought a lot of shares in anticipation of the merger


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dolly said:


> That sounds very impressive :sunsmile: Now please DON"T merge with Sirius :angel: On second thought this could just be a gear up for the merger :raspberry I read where someone in the XM company bought a lot of shares in anticipation of the merger


Hello, Dolly! (always wanted to say that) :grin:

In anticipation of the merger being approved, I've hedged my bets and _doubled_
my holdings from 0 shares to 00 shares.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> Hello, Dolly! (always wanted to say that) :grin:
> 
> In anticipation of the merger being approved, I've hedged my bets and _doubled_
> my holdings from 0 shares to 00 shares.


+1 Your holdings are the same as mine :lol: And you can call me Dolly anytime :sunsmile:


----------

